

Steve Wozniak on what to do as an entrepreneur if a startup is not working - patel
http://blog.tvdeck.com/2010/11/steve-wozniak-apple-co-founder-explains.html

======
patel
I believe it's very hard for any startup entrepreneur to realize the company
isn't going anywhere or there is no real business in what was set out to be
done. Sometimes entrepreneurs don't know when to quit on old efforts and re-
focus the mission of their startups. Entrepreneurs can only expect to see flat
growth for an X amount of time before they have to accept the reality and
brainstorm for more ideas, and I believe this isn't stressed enough in Silicon
Valley related (bootstrapped) startups.

I think what drags most entrepreneurs on for the longest time is the fact that
they think their startup's going to be a big hit tomorrow, next week, or next
month.

It's like eating chocolates, people think I'll just eat one more or two more,
but before you know you've wasted a day eating the whole box; the end result
is nothing (left).

All entrepreneurs should never be afraid of change, because everyone still has
their brain at the end of their day as Steve said.

My question to fellow hackers:

"Have you ever folded a startup? Please elaborate, if possible."

~~~
yosho
The problem is that the time it takes a startup to succeed is different for
every type of startup so it's hard to come up with a rule of when you should
quit and give up. There have been plenty of startups that started out slow and
then exploded a couple years later.

So the real question becomes, how do you know when to quit and when to keep
going?

~~~
Levi812
There should probably be specific goals set for various time frames. Use these
goals to help measure the growth of the startup. It's a good starting point
instead of guessing probably.

